# Beach House Restaurant (Kauai) Reservation Strategy



## dive-in (Aug 8, 2013)

My wife and I will be in Hawaii for our anniversary next June and I thought we would hit the Beach House for dinner as a special occasion.  I hear the sunset there is fantastic!!!  I've checked online sunset information and got the time of the sunset in Koloa.  That's as close as I could get it but I think that should work. 

If they open at 6:00 and sunset is at 7:24, what time should I make the reservation for?  If it's a meal that's going to take 1 1/2 hrs I'll make a 6:00 reservation or do they try to flip the tables quickly to rush you out the door for the next guest? What percentage of the tables have a good view of the sunset?   If all the tables have good views, I'll make it for 6:30.  Any other suggestions and recommendations?  Just hope the weather cooperates.  

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## artringwald (Aug 8, 2013)

We've always booked 1/2 hour before sunset so we can be enjoying our drinks when the sun goes down. If there's any clouds in the sky, it can stay colorful up to an hour after sunset. I'd book as early as they'll let you, tell them it's your anniversary, and ask for a table near the water.


----------



## kwindham (Aug 8, 2013)

Book well in advance!  Its a pretty popular place.  DH and I went there for our anniversary this past may.  The views are phenomenal!


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 8, 2013)

We've been at The Beach House for sunset several times. It's nice, and worthwhile.  The atmosphere is probably better than the food, but the food isn't bad, either.  

Tables against the folding wall technically have the best view, since the wall opens all the way up.  The second and third rows of tables are good, too. I don't think there are really any "bad" tables, as long as you can see outside.

But we found what may be the best view of all, last time we were there, using the outdoor "bar seating." This was open seating when we arrived (we had a regular reservation) but had a better table than where they were going to seat us. We sat there, and had a great time.  

One issue with sitting in the main restaurant is the lower beach view being blocked by people walking on the lawn outside of the restaurant.  A lot of wedding photographers use that time to take shots of the happy couple.

I've also seen people take their cocktails out onto the lawn to watch the sunset, then come back indoors to eat.

I think the best overall plan is to make a good reservation time, then ask when you arrive what your best seating options are.

Dave


----------



## Davey54321 (Aug 8, 2013)

*We were there in August 2009, returning next Wednesday for sunset dinner...*

And made our reservations about a month ago...

When I called to make the reservation, they advised us on the best time for sunset and assured me that we'd have a table by the window and would not miss it...

This all said to let you know that they are very mindful when you make a reservation there that sunsets are the main reason most people seek this restaurant out (though the food as I recall, is excellent too  )

We are looking forward to returning there on one of our last nights in Hawaii (on Maui now and enjoying immensely, Kauai is next)...

Vicki


----------



## artringwald (Aug 8, 2013)

13 years ago when we had dinner in the Beach House, my widowed aunt left the table to look at the sunset. My wife thought she needed a hug, and then the rest of us joined her. When the waitress saw us all, she offered to take a picture.


----------



## meatsss (Aug 18, 2013)

Had dinner there on Thursday the 8th. Made the reservation a week before for 6:45 and sunset was at 7:15. We had a great meal and the sunset was wonderful. Beach House is now open for lunch from 11-3.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 19, 2013)

*MYOD*

Make your own drinks.After spending $100 plus for 2 Mai tais each for two people I switched to bringing n our own drinks to the park next to The Beach House. Maybe not an anniversary plan but My wife and I would probably do it.Plus we like our own Mai tai recipe as well as the Beach House. We like the food and service there.
Happy Anniversary.
Watch for the Green Flash at sunset.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 19, 2013)

My siblings and their spouses joined me for a BIG birthday week 16 months ago in Kauai at Lawaii Beach Resort. 

The Costco shopping trip to pickup some breakfast food and wine became a cook dinner every other night to cook dinner every night EXCEPT my birthday dinner they would treat me to at Beach House. 

The conceignor called for reservations and they had ONLY birthday date and sunset time left. Great table and view. Had drinks at our unit, drank water at Beach House, and the others split desserts with their spouses while I was treated to a separate one (odd number of attendees).

We all thought the food was very good - presentations LOVELY and shared sampling tastes. And we took pictures of everything.

It was a great vacation. Memories were made - some very precious memories as we unexpectedly lost a brother-in-law 6 months later.


----------



## chellej (Aug 19, 2013)

How far in advance do you need to make reservations?   If we are there for two weeks - can we make a reservation for the second week when we get there?


----------



## artringwald (Aug 19, 2013)

chellej said:


> How far in advance do you need to make reservations?   If we are there for two weeks - can we make a reservation for the second week when we get there?



If you want a table near the water in time for the sunset, you better book more that just one week in advance. You can usually get late seating on short notice, because not many want go at 7:30.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 19, 2013)

I've used the strategy of arriving for a drink at 6:20 or so (sometimes with a table reservation for 7 and sometimes not)  We then sit at the bar facing the sunset, in March-April it's about 7,  so we don't have to be worried what minute we sit and also sometimes we like our place right at the bar and eat there.  Also if you're trying to save a few bucks it's more socially acceptable to settle for drinks and appetizers at the bar and skip the expensive main courses.  As at many restaurants the appetizers are often more appetizing than the dinner choices


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 19, 2013)

Depending on which resort you're staying at, the concierge may be able to book your reservation directly with the restaurant so that it's timed perfectly and exactly what you want.  (Marriott's Waiohai concierge was able to do that for us.)

We still laugh about our "fantastic view" at the Beach House.  They put us at a window table so the sunset would be in full view while dessert was being served.  My sister and I thought it was just okay when they first sat us because of the glare an hour before sunset - we agreed it was perfect once the sun started setting, though.  But our husbands loved it immediately - they were way more impressed because of the gorgeous blond laying out on a towel on the lawn not more than six feet away from us.  (Believe me, if I had her body I'd also wear a thong and undo the strap on my bikini top to get some sun!)


----------



## rifleman69 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd pack a dinner or drinks and watch the sunset from the public park.   Then find another restaurant to eat at as the Beach House is OVERRATED!


----------



## Tiger (Aug 20, 2013)

Not to be argumentative, but Tigress and I have eaten at Beach House over 30 times.  Bluntly and straight forwardly, the food is definitely in the top 5 % for  Kauai, the Ambiance also top 5%, the view top 1%, the service the top 10 % the prices also top 5 % unfortunately.  So go and make your own decision.


----------



## slip (Aug 20, 2013)

Tiger

What do you usually get when you go? Do you have any recommendations?
We plan to go for the first time in December. Always wanted to go but just
Never fit it in. Thanks


----------



## Poobah (Aug 20, 2013)

*Beach House Prices*

I agree with Tiger. The Beach House was alway are "last supper" on Kaua'i. We have never been dissappointed in the meal, service, or atmosphere. However, the prices have gotten to the level of questional value, so we did not go last year. That was the first time in 15 years we did not go there for dinner.

I am not suggesting to not go there. I am just saying be prepared!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## meatsss (Aug 20, 2013)

As long as we're satisfied that we're getting a value for what we pay, we'll keep going.


----------



## bryanphunter (Aug 20, 2013)

Beach House is a must stop for at least one dinner.  Quality of food and service is top notch.  I love the macadamia nut encrusted Mahi Mahi.    Will probably try out the new lunch menu next time we get to Kauai.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2013)

They usually have a ahi taco type appetizer, and a snapper main course, two of my favorites.

Again it's easy to do the sunset thing cheaper at the bar with just appetizers.

Also I don't disagree with drinks on the lawn.  Often enough we'll put wine in a plastic glass and just wander over from LBR.  It's amazing! 

When you are there notice the ancient fish pond right in the front of the sea wall, as well as the surfers, the shoreline, the gas lights of the beach and as well the gas lights outlining LBR.  I'm surprised but happy  that our board keeps this expenditure going.


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks, we love to have as much fresh fish while we're on the islands.
We'll go ahead and do dinner, we usually always eat one nice dinner out while
We're there.


----------



## Tiger (Aug 21, 2013)

And I'm not saying they're perfect, I've had 2 substandard orders there, one returned immediately and one discussed with management next day.  Both complaints were handled in a professionally acceptable way.  So that's two poor presentations out of more than 120


----------



## slip (Aug 21, 2013)

It a restaurant and that will happen. We're old school, if it's good, we'll go back,
If it's not we won't but we like to try some different places.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 30, 2013)

If you go to the bar for apps. and a drink at sunset do you need a reservation? Or is it first come first serve at the bar for who gets a seat?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 3, 2013)

1st come 1st served no reservations are taken for the bar and bar area tables seating


----------



## jlr10 (Sep 4, 2013)

We found that when making a reservation for sunset to show up slightly earlier than the time.  We went at the scheduled time one night and several other people had the same time, and everyone was seated in first arrived order.  We have a good view, but we weren't by the open wall.  Not a big problem as I am not too sure there is a bad view, but just not where we had sat on other trips.

I really like the food.  Every time we go DH says not sure if it is worth the cost. Then he gets his food and remarks he remembers why it costs so much "Because it is worth it."  We have never had a bad meal and the closest they come to rushing you is "We are in no hurry for you to leave but wanted to let you know if you want the chocolate souffle it takes 20 minutes to prepare, so you should order it before you are ready for dessert you do not have to wait for preparation." DH loves that they keep his water glass filled, as that is a big indicator of service, but we have never felt like they were hoovering either.

Have never had a bad meal there, but my favorites is the watermelon and goat cheese salad, and the mac encrusted Mahi Mahi, and the chocolate souffle is worth a 20 minute wait and big/rich enough for two people. IMHO


----------



## 123vegas123 (Sep 23, 2013)

My husband & I need to make reservations for myself and 2 other couples.  Does anyone know if the front tables are only tables for 2 and 4 people?  I had read somewhere that there is a round table that seats more?  I wasn't sure if we would have to sit back further because we are a larger group. Thanks for any info you have on this!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 23, 2013)

When my birthday group of 5 ate dinner at the Beach House, we were seated at a table 2 or 3 rows back - oval table I believe. But our view was excellent. The table further back, were elevated by a step; the table behind them was elevated also -- tier style seating.

We all enjoyed the view and the dinner. 

PS We drank wine and drinks back at LWR, then went to dinner and shared 3 desserts and 3 appetizers. We all drank water - but did tip the wait staff very well.


----------

